# I'm a newb, what do I wear?



## F13Bubba (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm about to get my first bike, and after reading quite a few threads here, I've realized that most people out on the trails are not wearing jeans and t-shirts. While I'm sure that riding clothes are certainly an advantage, I don't have the funds to purchase proper riding attire. Also, I'm a big fella, and I have yet to see any riding clothes in my size.

So I'm wondering what you guys would suggest that I wear on a trail? I have both a pair of cargo pants and shorts that are lightweight, and breathe well. I realize that getting long pants caught in the sprocket of my rig would be a bad situation, but I have some velcro straps I could use to keep the bottom cinched up.

Also, I cannot afford a good MTB helmet, but I do own a few nice dirtbike helmets. They are a bit heavier than a bike helmet, but they sure have a lot of protection. It's what I'll be using, but I'm slightly concerned i'll be....looked at funny out there  I know it's stupid, but meh. 

Any advice you wise peoples could bestow upon me would be greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## infested (Oct 2, 2011)

Helmet wise a dirtbike helmet would be over kill but then again how much do you value your head Id much rather go overboard on my head.
as for what the wear when i first started i just wore some basketball shorts and at one point i wore compression shorts underneath them. during winter i just wore leggings and shorts. buying cycling specific clothes is non essential to be able to enjoy your ride


----------



## D_Rainman (Feb 23, 2011)

I would save up for a helmet prior to worrying about any other riding clothes.


----------



## rafdog (Jun 16, 2006)

I agree with above. Get a helmet....you dont need to spend too much since the higher price usually means ligher and more vents, not better protection. They all need to meet certain standards. Try to find a wicking/breathable shirt (running shirts often cheaper). Cotton sucks for riding.


----------



## Metamorphic (Apr 29, 2011)

Helmet is No 1. I HAD a professor in college. Brilliant guy. Wrecked his bike. Hit his head. No longer brilliant. I dont know about you but I'm already far enough behind the curve. 

After that its a decending list of protection and comfort items. 

Gloves - Mechanics gloves are a cheep alternative. 
Protective glasses. The $3 model where you got the mechanics gloves work great. 
Biking shorts - Nothing will motivated you to pass on a ride quicker than a sore bottom.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

some athletic/ gym cloths will be fine. but get a helmet, you can find a fine one for cheap, even walmart seems to have some ok stuff.


----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

Not sure how big of a fella you are, but a bib is so much more comfortable than any shorts if you have a bit of gut.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Save for a helmet.

My buddy has been riding since '04 and he still shows up on a cold morning wearing Levis.


----------



## mhmtbike (Jun 23, 2011)

Welcome to the sport!
Helmet first and for most. You do not have to spend alot of $$$ on bike helmet. Check with your LBS and see what they have on sale or even and old model/style. You can also search the web and find good deals. But, I would suggest trying it on first and buy what is with in your means and fits. 

Then get yourself a pair of padded shorts. I wear UA shorts over my padded compression shorts. 

Short list.
Helmet
Eye protection 
Padded shorts
Gloves

Start with these items and build from there.


----------



## Jim Holloman (Oct 3, 2011)

As mhmtbike said, there are 4 items that are essential:

1) Helmet -- new for $40 plus tax at LBS -- or less at Wal-Mart, Amazon.
2) Gloves -- Mechanics gloves at Lowes for $15-$16
3) Eye protection -- $3-$5 at Lowes
4) Bike shorts -- without them, you will have a very sore butt. But, they are not cheap. Figure $50-$100 for a good pair from a LBS. Cheap shorts can easily be a waste of money. The padding is worth every penny with good bike shorts. You can wear whatever you want to over them, but find something that is not thick and heavy like bluejeans. Bluejeans also have thick seems in the wrong places for a bike saddle.

It is foolish to ride without these four items because the cost of a trip to the doctor, or emergency room, is so much higher. And, having your butt sore can discourage you from riding and thus enjoying the bike.

If you are going into the woods, you will also need a trail map that is sufficient to get you out if you get lost (range from free to $16 per map). And, if you don't get out, you need some basic survival gear. Don't forget a mini-tool with chain breaker, master links, spare tube, tire tools, pain killers, band-aids, etc. and a backpack or saddle bag to carry them. To be safe, you have to spend some money. I would say around $200 minimum. Others will say you can get by with less.

For slacks over shorts, try large rubber bands (#19, I believe), instead of velcro strips, to keep you trouser leg away from the chainrings. Use about 4 spaced 1-2 inches apart.


----------



## Jim Holloman (Oct 3, 2011)

mhmtbike said:


> ...I wear UA shorts over my padded compression shorts...


Does UA = Under Armour?


----------



## F13Bubba (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies so far guys! Don't worry, I won't be going out without a helmet, I'll be using one of our dirtbike helmets until I get a MTB helm, if I decide to. Tbh, I have taken a few falls on on the old dirt bike in my day, and I think I'd prefer the protection of a full motorcycle helm to a bike helm. Of course, I doubt I'll be saying that as it gets closer to the summer here in Phoenix.

I have gloves, and I also have eye protection, in the form of sunglasses, but I also have a pair of airsoft glasses that I think will do just fine. Or I could grab my dad's old road motorcycle helmet, lens built in haha.

As for the riding shorts, I'm currently 6'5" and 375 lbs. I don't know how serious I'll be getting into this sport, as I bought my rig mostly to ride around the neighborhood for exercise, as well as some light trail riding for the same reason. Plus, I miss riding out in the desert every weekend, and it's a helluva lot cheaper to go out on a MTB than a dirtbike.

Anyway, didn't think this post was going to go on this long. but again, thanks for all the help, and I'll talk to the guys at the shop when I go to pay off and pick up my ride this week


----------



## SunGuy (Aug 30, 2010)

Wow, I didn't realized eye protection was so high on the list. 

Is there an REI near you, check out their biking cloths section. Since it's out of season, you can find some killer deals. I bought two Northface biking shorts for $25 each. (reg. $80+)


----------



## bigfruits (Mar 21, 2011)

F13Bubba said:


> So I'm wondering what you guys would suggest that I wear on a trail? I have both a pair of cargo pants and shorts that are lightweight, and breathe well. I realize that getting long pants caught in the sprocket of my rig would be a bad situation, but I have some velcro straps I could use to keep the bottom cinched up.


thats all you need. you can buy cycle specific clothes if you end up feeling uncomfortable during long rides and come across some extra cash. i ride in my hiking cargo pants with rubber band on right calf when not wearing shorts. might upgrade to velcro straps this yr 

buy a $30 bell helmet when you get tired of your dirt helmet. if you have some more cash by that time, drop $80 bucks or so on a good AM style helmet for a little extra protection and confidence.

airsoft glasses might actually be better than sunglasses. most of my local trails are too dark to safely ride with sunglasses.


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

i ride in clothes that i bought at target and marshalls. I have a really thin pair of nike drifit workout shorts that really breathe. they fit well and aren't super baggy. if you get ones that are too baggy in the crotch, they will catch over the horn of the seat. I have 2 of the c9 workout shirts from target...one is the all polyester and i wear it in the summer. the other is thicker like a tshirt and i wear it more in the spring and fall. My wife bought the shorts for me, but I think they were probably around $10. You can get the c9 shorts at target for around $15. The shirts were $10 each.

I'm currently just using some c9 moisture wicking shorts under, but will be investing in some good padded shorts this spring.

socks are also important. If you ride when it is hot, cotton socks will feel like you are wearing washrags on your feet. I got some swiftwick #4 socks for riding and have a few more pairs on the way since i found some on sale. they are around $10 a pair at full price, but are worth every penny. try to get at least one pair of these.

i will also be replacing my helmet this year. i started riding again last february and just grabbed a $25 helmet at target. it fits ok, but i have beat the hell out of it and it never really was comfortable anyway.


----------



## Will Goes Boing (Jan 25, 2008)

I would recommend a pair of basketball shorts and just a t shirt, I'm pretty sure you have those laying around somewhere. I don't understand why anybody would wear jeans to go riding, although I've had two newbie riding buddies that showed up in jeans on a hot day and I told them they would be suffering quite a bit... and they did. 

IMO gloves are pretty important, you can find a cheap pair for $15. You can also find a cheap helmet perhaps at walmart for $15 (my friend bought a mongoose one for $9).


----------



## swingset (Oct 14, 2010)

Helmet can be had very cheap, get that first and don't second guess it.

The only other thing that I'd REALLY consider picking up before venturing out is a good set of riding undershorts with a chamois protector. Nothing worse than riding and having THAT area in pain. It makes a huge difference.

The rest, honestly, is all just comfort and looks. I ride with a football jersey (perforated, tough as hell, and roomy). Better than any .mtb jersey, ever, and I don't care what anyone says to the contrary. Same with shorts, a good set of baggy shorts is a good set of baggy shorts, .mtb specific ones leave me very unimpressed. Gloves I just use mechanic gloves.

I do like having good spd shoes, or good flats for pedals, but that's not even necessary just nice.

If you hit the closeouts, ebay, even Goodwill you can score everything you need cheap. I have less than $100 in a Fox flux lid and a set of Pearl Izumi shoes. The rest is just stuff I throw on.


----------



## ourobrs (Jan 14, 2012)

riding shoes


----------



## Thiago7 (Jun 27, 2010)

Metamorphic said:


> Helmet is No 1. I HAD a professor in college. Brilliant guy. Wrecked his bike. Hit his head. No longer brilliant. I dont know about you but I'm already far enough behind the curve.
> 
> After that its a decending list of protection and comfort items.
> 
> ...


+1 on the glasses. I forgot my Tifosi on top of my car and took off, when I realized I lost them it was too late. 
I startet using my safety glasses from work and they are awesome for riding.:thumbsup:


----------



## LONO100 (Jan 10, 2012)

you can get a decent lightweight helmet for 20 bucks. that would be priority one. if you plan on going on any extended rides, a dirtbike helmet might be a little too heavy and hot. ive been riding for a long time, and i guess my BMX roots keep me out of the mtb gear most others wear. i go under armor tights underneath a good sturdy pair of cargo shorts. cut off shirt, with a light sweater in my backpack if the weather might call for it. just get a decent helmet and everything else is preference. i dont even use my bmx gloves when im on my mtb, i use my fingerless weight lifting gloves!


----------



## Rock_Garden (Jan 30, 2011)

I'll echo to get a helmet first. Spend about $30-40 and you'll be set. I wouldn't ever ride without one as I almost died because of a bad spill without a helmet.

After that, riding shorts would be my next suggestion, but they wouldn't be necessary really. If you're comfortable enough now with cargo shorts then go for it. If you find yourself getting sore, save up for a pair of baggy bike shorts. Performance has some for cheap (about $30), they're the ones I use on every ride.

If you find yourself getting too hot or sweating too much in a tee shirt, head to your local Target and get some of those Champion synthetic gym shirts. They're about $12 each and work very very well.

And if you're on the trails its worth getting eye protection. Just some safety glasses from Home Depot or Lowes are all you need.


----------



## Moozh (Jan 20, 2010)

Most have been said here enough times..

1. helmet
2. gloves
3. eyewear
my 4th...boxer briefs (or regular briefs for you old schoolers). 

Observed too much snobbery on my early forays in mountain biking that to me was just so silly. Riding gear can get rather expensive once you get the bug. Truth is that you can do just fine with your recreational/street clothes. Jeans, cargo pants/shorts, cheap cotton tees long/short sleeves..trusty old backpack or lite-weight shoulder sack to carry some sensible trailside repair tools, snack and water is all you need. 

Ride..enjoy..in short order you will discover where you are deficient with reagards gear and apparel and plan to address that specific need as you have the funds. 

There clearly are engineered apparel/gear that are tailored for the scene but I have gone for years without much of it and strangely am still alive to tell the tale. 

I'll not be in skin tight lycra anytime soon to be honest. I regularly ride in cargo/camo pants, some old graphic tee, skater sneakers and do well...I do have cycle specific gear (shorts, base layer tops, skull caps, windproof jackets, bibs for winter riding that go under my camo pants. But I accumulated this over time and generally isnt my go to gear. Plenty of gravity riders out there rockin it in jeans, white tees, flannel shirt and cheap plastic sunglasses. Of course if it's boiling hot out, a pair of shorts instead of jeans..

Briefs/boxer briefs are so your junk isnt swinging about unconstrained...Boxers are great until you start acting hyper on and about a bicycle saddle and crack a nut...ow!!


----------



## LONO100 (Jan 10, 2012)

def at least go boxer briefs to keep the boys from flapping around. i go with the under armor. they work great and wick sweat. i agree, you wont see me any time soon in lycra tights, not that theres anythign wrong with it, but my BMX roots just wont let me!

some of the montain bike snobbery is what turned me off to the sport when i was younger. its kind of how it was for me when i was first learning how to snowboard. i didnt wear all of the coolest gear and have different snow outfits for each day i was out there, and most of the skier people and some snowboarders would give me the look like i didnt belong there. but dont worry about whether people are looking at you funny on the trails because you dont have the coolest fits. just wear what feels comfortable.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm coming from a BMX racing background where I wore a full face all the time, even for dj, so that's what I feel comfortable in. Depending on how thick the brush is I might slap my old goggles on as well. After my tax return comes in I'm going to make the switch to a lighter, mountain bike oriented full face like the 661 evo rather than my current Shoei. 

When I go out I usually wear my compression shorts leftover from my baseball days under some basketball short. They have some nice padding in key areas and they wick well. As a shirt I like to wear one of my polyester gym shirts, or at least an under armour compression shirt under a t shirt. As far as shoes go, I usually just wear some athletic shoes, but I'm switching to clipless soon since thats what I feel most comfortable on. Again, this goes back to my racing days.


----------



## ltk1144 (Dec 16, 2011)

You mentioned you live in phoenix. I do too and I would never wear jeans to ride here, because in the middle of winter its warm enough for some shorts. If your short on $, just get a helmet and gloves. Thats al thats really nessasary. Just make sure the fit super well, and you will be fine getting some for like 45 bucks for both.


----------



## F13Bubba (Jan 11, 2012)

ltk1144 said:


> You mentioned you live in phoenix. I do too and I would never wear jeans to ride here, because in the middle of winter its warm enough for some shorts. If your short on $, just get a helmet and gloves. Thats al thats really nessasary. Just make sure the fit super well, and you will be fine getting some for like 45 bucks for both.


I just got paid on Sunday, so I bought a helmet and some weightlifting gloves from Walmart today for $35 total. After I get my refund, I'll get a compression shirt and some under armor underwear, as well as a bike rack for my car. It's really annoying when you plan on riding only to realize your padre took the truck, and your 29er sure as hell won't fit in the back seat of your sedan haha.

I've been wearing either cargo shorts, or pants on colder days. I've also been wearing a pair of hard soled hiking shoes for riding.


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

F13Bubba said:


> I just got paid on Sunday, so I bought a helmet and some weightlifting gloves from Walmart today for $35 total. After I get my refund, I'll get a compression shirt and some under armor underwear, as well as a bike rack for my car. It's really annoying when you plan on riding only to realize your padre took the truck, and your 29er sure as hell won't fit in the back seat of your sedan haha.
> 
> I've been wearing either cargo shorts, or pants on colder days. I've also been wearing a pair of hard soled hiking shoes for riding.


Helmet....A HUGE YES to that one.

Gloves...ask yourself, what's the FIRST thing you do when you fall down. Stick your hands out to help absorb the shock.

Clothes....Well, here it gets a little sticky. PERSONALLY, I wear street clothes. PERIOD. I don't own any "cycle specific" stuff. I am a rider that goes all year long. When it's hot I wear shorts. Cold, a jacket, overalls or whatever is comfortable. But, one rule of thumb to remember is this...you can always take it off. But if you don't have it with you you can't put it on.......


----------



## LONO100 (Jan 10, 2012)

i think youre on the right track with your gear. ive run through dozens of pairs of gloves, and i like the harbringer fingerless weight gloves. when im on my bmx, i like my fingered axo gloves for full protection, but when im on the trail with my hardtail i go with my weight gloves, it gives me a better touch when im feathering my brakes through technical sections, and the padding on the palms is awesome for preventing blisters, which in my opinion is what a glove's first purpose is. when you eat it or have to bail off your bike, you really shouldnt be trying to land on your hands, this can lead to broken fingers and other bones and dislocations. you should really train your brain to go against the instinct of sticking out your hands. the best way to bail is to try to land on your feet, and then roll if it calls for it. if you take a fall which will leave you on your back side, the best thing to do is to create a lot of surface area to break your fall, so flattening yourself out is a lot safer than putting all the force of a fall on your two hands. when i was first learning to ride street and dirt jumping in the prime of my bmx days, we would actually practice how to crash and reduce injury. 

as for the cyclist specific gear, im not really with all that, but, i do recommend getting some under armor tights to wear under whatever type of shorts or pants you use. its way better than boxers because they dont ride, bunch and give your legs all the freedom of motion you can want, and they also wick the sweat away through a long day of riding, you wont feel all sweaty and gross.


----------



## RobinGB (Oct 23, 2011)

priority #1 good helmet... good coverage of the back of your head, cause if you fall back thats whats going to hit.

priority #2 gloves... everyone needs their hands and $20 bucks on gloves will save you alot of pain.

priority #3 eyewear... in the summer i wear my cheapo $10 sunglasses, when its dark i wear my cheapo $10 clear driving glasses.


after that its all just gravy, biking clothing has its perks especially in the cold. But i just wear jeans and shorts in the summer, for the winter i have a base layer fox tech shirts and wool sweater i wear.


----------



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

Like most people have said the helmet is number one on the list..you can find some decently priced helmets out there...I wear an Urge Down-o-Matic and I love it.

I usually ride in a MX jersey...there are many brands out there I look for jerseys that are somewhat plain..Ive got some Oakley's (kinda pricey)..Shift..O'neal..Thor....I try and get ones that are on sale...Im a big guy and get the XXL and they fit very well.

Shorts..I usually wear 2 shorts..I wear the lycra underneath and some columbia cargo shorts over them...I got the lycra shorts at REI on sale for about $30.


----------



## theday (Jan 27, 2010)

Bike Helmets as Life Saving Accessories, you need it


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

Wear your lycra beneath your undies. And don't wear a helmet. That way everyone knows you're a total newb. :thumbsup:


----------



## bboytab (Dec 4, 2010)

don't forget eye protection.....


----------



## BigHit-Maniac (Apr 13, 2004)

Bro... it's hot out here. 

Just go butt naked!

No farmer's tan!


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

F13Bubba said:


> After I get my refund, I'll get a compression shirt and some under armor underwear, as well as a bike rack for my car.


Check out Marshall's or TJ Maxx. They don't usually have bike specific clothing, but they usually have great deals on shirts made of wicking fabric like UnderArmour. Usually the shirts run from $10 to $15.


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)

s0ckeyeus said:


> Check out Marshall's or TJ Maxx. They don't usually have bike specific clothing, but they usually have great deals on shirts made of wicking fabric like UnderArmour. Usually the shirts run from $10 to $15.


 This! Ive bought a majority of my gear here. Layer 8 is a base layer/compression style clothing manufacturer. I own UA and other big name labels, but this stuff work just as well. 
Also have lots of different blends of socks at these places
I would put eye protection ahead of gloves. Maybe because I ride tight single track thru a lot of brush tree etc. Not sure about the whole tuck and roll thing. depends on the craskh. I can tell you If I hadnt put my hands out on the OTB crashes, I would have broken my neck on at least one of them. OTB down a set of stairs .Got my hands out then to my head. Tore the visor off the helmet and hit so hard my teeth hurt. Headache for 2 days.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Mar 3, 2010)

newb to MTB but have some roadie gear like my helmet gloves and sunglasses, that I can wear.


----------



## medi.hash (Jul 4, 2008)

I wear padded road shorts under street shorts. For gloves, I like the Fox MTB full finger gloves with knuckle protection. I want to get some G-Form elbow and knee pads. These are the soft, conforming pads that are supposed to be comfortable. If anyone has experience with them, your input would be helpful.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

Safety glasses work well for eye protection, and they're cheap. There are plenty of safety glasses that don't look any different from a pair of sunglasses.


----------



## teamfour (Jan 15, 2012)

Will Goes Boing said:


> I don't understand why anybody would wear jeans to go riding,


I did today; 30 degrees this morning. Don't have any fancy riding pants.


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

Will Goes Boing said:


> I would recommend a pair of basketball shorts and just a t shirt, I'm pretty sure you have those laying around somewhere. I don't understand why anybody would wear jeans to go riding, although I've had two newbie riding buddies that showed up in jeans on a hot day and I told them they would be suffering quite a bit... and they did.
> 
> IMO gloves are pretty important, you can find a cheap pair for $15. You can also find a cheap helmet perhaps at walmart for $15 (my friend bought a mongoose one for $9).


Interesting. I wear jeans virtually all year long. And no, I don't "suffer". On the extremely hot days I will wear shorts. But suffer? Never have had that happen. If you're comfortable with what you are wearing then anything is fine.


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

BeastRider said:


> Gloves...ask yourself, what's the FIRST thing you do when you fall down. Stick your hands out to help absorb the shock.


not to bash what you're doing, since it's an instinct to throw your hands out when you fall, but you should really learn to fall and not stick your hands down. it is an excellent way to break your wrists. i'm no pro at falling the right way. in fact, i snapped a wrist in high school and had a cast up to my shoulder for a few weeks.

for me, i wear gloves for comfort while riding. sweaty palms don't grip very well.


----------



## danguskhan (Aug 22, 2011)

Buy as much lycra/spandex as possible. Make sure it is in all neon colors if possible.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

Like others have said, you can do well on the cheaps these days. 

Helmet... MUST HAVE. More expensive helmets are not safer than cheap ones. They're just lighter and more comfy than cheaper ones. I would suggest one that actually fits your melon, not just a 'once size fits most' kinda helmet. You can get a decent lid these days for like $40. 

Shorts. Nice to have. You'll wish you had some shorts. Look for stuff on sale. 

Glasses. MUST HAVE. Like others have posted, ANSI safety glasses work, and you can get them at hardware stores for under $10. Avoid ones with real glass lens glasses, and ones with wire rims. In a crash, they can seriously damage your face and eyes. 

Gloves. MUST HAVE. first thing that happens when you fall, what hits the ground first? Yeah, that's why you need gloves. Hardware stores sell Mechanix brand gloves that seem to work as bike gloves fairly well, and they are only like $10. Then again, good full finger bike gloves can go for like $20 or less if you find them on sale. 

Jerseys. Nice to have. Regular cotton tee shirts get all wet and clammy when you sweat in them. I got a few sport fabric shirts at Target for under $10 each once. They work pretty well, but lack the anti microbial treatments, so they can get stinky as the day on the trail day wears on. 

Socks, shoes, etc. Regular sport stuff works. If you wear white sport socks, you'll get some funny looks on the trail, but they work fine.


----------



## LVandLA (Jan 17, 2012)

Anyone know if helmets need to be replaced after a few years even if they're in good condition? I've got some great helmets that are about 5-10 years old and never been crashed, but I seem to remember hearing that they need to be replaced after a certain number of years...or is that just for motorcycle helmets?


----------



## Will Goes Boing (Jan 25, 2008)

Why are some of you guys buying lifting gloves or gloves at the hardware store when cycling/mx specific gloves aren't that much more expensive? Workout gloves have excessive padding on the palm area, not sure if that's a good thing for cycling unless you have E.T. fingers.


----------



## swingset (Oct 14, 2010)

Will Goes Boing said:


> Why are some of you guys buying lifting gloves or gloves at the hardware store when cycling/mx specific gloves aren't that much more expensive? Workout gloves have excessive padding on the palm area, not sure if that's a good thing for cycling unless you have E.T. fingers.


The difference in cost is sometimes pretty big, and the quality doesn't always make up for it IMHO. I ride with a pair of safety/mechanics gloves that I get through work for about $15 a pair. If there's a cycling-specific glove that's as nice, I'd buy em.

I don't like padded palms in riding gloves, period. Ergons make them redundant, I'm more interested in protection, YMMV.


----------



## jaydee1445 (Jan 5, 2012)

*Full face??*

Just picked up MTB after years of dual-sport Moto riding so I also have plenty of dirt full-face lids. I just weighed two entry level DOT/Snell approved moto helmets at 1500 grams. The higher end carbon-fiber bike helmets seem to come in at 1000-1200 grams. Not much weight to this noob 280 lb clyde.once I lose 80 lb i might start counting grams. Seems the ventilation factor is going to ply a bigger roll once summer kicks in. For now I try the moto lid when
Being 54 and out of shape I plan to dress for the crash not the ride so to use a moto term ATGATT is how I'll roll until I step it up a couple of levels. 
So far I picked up a  Fox Transition Hard-Shell Helmet for $25 and a Sette pressure suit for $60 from Pricepoint. Very impressed with the pressure suit for the price. It's not certified but the armor compares to my 661 I used on the moto. In fact I wore it last Sundy 's ride on the Husaberg.:thumbsup:


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

Wear this:


----------



## jetta_mike (Feb 26, 2007)

My 2 cents.

Bike shorts (lycra) are hella expensive. I've been riding 15 yrs and have worn them 2 times. They feel like you have a diaper on, and that's not cool. Yes your taint will hurt for the first few rides, but you'll get used to it. I can put in a 8 hr epic and not have any discomfort.


----------



## scorchedearth (Aug 30, 2011)

1) Helmet - this is mandatory for MTB

2) A pair of compression shorts with a chamois. You're going to be miserable if you start chafing after a bit of riding and it will make your ride hell

3) Eye protection

4) Gloves are good for longer rides especially


----------



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

FWIW you are really not going to need that pressure suit..it's overkill...unless you are riding a bike park or some very serious downhill..when I first got into MTBing I got alot of that stuff..I got some padded shorts...661 elbow guards & knee pads...and all that stuff I either never wore or is sitting in a bin taking up space...one day I might get a downhill bike so thats why Im still keeping it.


----------



## SanDiegoDirt (Apr 14, 2009)

And while it may not be specifically apparel and protection, look into a good hydration pack at some point.


----------



## jaydee1445 (Jan 5, 2012)

Dresdenlock said:


> FWIW you are really not going to need that pressure suit..it's overkill...unless you are riding a bike park or some very serious downhill..when I first got into MTBing I got alot of that stuff..I got some padded shorts...661 elbow guards & knee pads...and all that stuff I either never wore or is sitting in a bin taking up space...one day I might get a downhill bike so thats why Im still keeping it.


I'm delicate don't want any brusies:nono:
Actually the 661 is getting kinda worn so I'll use the Sette on the motos and I can pose like a DH racer on my bike.
Mostly got it for urban rides where I'll be falling down stairs.

As far as spandex I look better in yellow than blue and pink


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

for glasses on the trail I went to walmarts (ya I know) hunting section and picked up a set of amber/yellow shooting glasses... the amber/yellow lens gives LOTS of contrast... for me sunglasses are to dark in the shade... they where very comfortable untill I left em somewhere...

now I roll Oakley M frames... found a good deal on an "array" from a local military guy... has the amber, clear, and black iridium lenses... so have clear for night, amber for trail, and sunglass for road... but I'd still have no probs running those horrid remington amber shooting glasses lol...

anyway I wouldn't ride without a helmet... and I wouldn't ride with a moto helmet either... to freaking hot lol... you need to go somewhere that has a few and try them on... different helmets fit differently (just like motorcycle helmets)... I tried on a few at REI and found one that fit me well, had a good retention system and was in my price range... rode my old one untill I could get together the cash but that new helmet was HUGE in my riding comfort... the old one was difficult to adjust and if I didn't have it adjusted just right it would bounce forward on my head obscuring my vision a bit... not fun or safe.

for gloves... find a pair that fit you and have enough padding... I've used mesh backed roadie gloves and now use 2 finger gloves (first 2 fingers and thumb are full finger others are 1/2)... I like em others hate... find what you like

shorts... once you start riding longer and longer they become a godsend... I roll in a man-o-tard now (bibs)... they look stupid but are even more comfy over riding shorts... being fat I have some shorts over them... lol


----------



## Covi101 (Nov 5, 2011)

I have an extra helmet, message me your contact info and I will ship to you.


----------



## Mishtar (Jun 3, 2011)

I personally wear Knee pads on every single ride and most rides I throw on elbow/forearm pads. They last time I did not was this past summer in whistler and I clipped a tree at a nice pace and tore a gash in my forearm. 

The way I look at it is I barely notice the knee pads, yes on hot days they are a little sweaty but once I am riding I barely notice them. I ride flats and I have slipped a pedal a few times on tech climbs and nailed my knee into the stem and the pads saved me some pain. As well if you are riding hard and do take a fall it could save you a cracked knee cap. I truly am surprised how few people wear armor when the new stuff is so light and breathable.


----------



## mhmtbike (Jun 23, 2011)

Jim Holloman said:


> Does UA = Under Armour?


Yes. UA= Under Armour.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

Mishtar said:


> I ride flats and I have slipped a pedal a few times on tech climbs and nailed my knee into the stem and the pads saved me some pain.


there your problem is... clipless covers a multitude of sins ;-) much harder to slip off of clipless... also I notice my knees prefer clipless to flats and stocky shoes


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

donalson said:


> there your problem is... clipless covers a multitude of sins ;-) much harder to slip off of clipless... also I notice my knees prefer clipless to flats and stocky shoes


clipless covers up a multitude of ineptitude's. proper pedaling tech and good 510/pedal connection will stop slippin pedals almost completely. only time ive "slipped" a pedal in last 2 years has been 3 times when chain snaps(which is its own problem)

no need to wear shin guards with good footwear.

and +3432 on the eye protection. ull be wishin you had em on when u get a bug or big chunk of dirt attached squarely to your retina when at speed.

and for chamois. personal pref. if your seat fits your butbones just right and ur ok with a lil discomfort at the begining then there is no need for butt pad.


----------



## F13Bubba (Jan 11, 2012)

Covi101 said:


> I have an extra helmet, message me your contact info and I will ship to you.


I've since gotten a helmet, but if the extra you have is my size, and better than a 1 size fits all lid from walmart, I'll gladly take it off your hands


----------



## mefistofeles (Jun 1, 2009)

After taking two friends to the ER since last November I have the following recommendations:

1. Wear a light fullface. A friend of mine lost her tooth and could have lost her complete set of front teeth when she facedplanted. For this reason I would recommend a well ventilated fullface such as Specialized's Deviant or Met's Parachute. I have a Giro Remedy and the aforementioned helmets are much cooler than the vast majority of full face helmets. Another friend also shattered the Parachute and broke both bones in his forearm when he OTB'd on another bike.

2. In addition to a helmet I would suggest the following:

a. Kneepads. Protec Street
b. Elbowpads. Protec Street
c. Wristpads. Protec Street

A complete set of protec pads: $50
Saving yourself a shattered elbow,knee or wrist: priceless.

At some point you're going to go down I suggest being ready for it.

New World Disorder 10 trailer - "Dust and Bones" - YouTube


----------



## Zuper (Feb 5, 2012)

anthonylokrn said:


> Not sure how big of a fella you are, but a bib is so much more comfortable than any shorts if you have a bit of gut.


I don't know what a bib is. Is it like the tight costumes with the sponsors name on them?


----------



## F13Bubba (Jan 11, 2012)

Zuper said:


> I don't know what a bib is. Is it like the tight costumes with the sponsors name on them?


They kind of look like high school wrestling leotards


----------



## BikeAdvocate (Nov 6, 2006)

What they siad ^^

My .02 will be Helmet first for sure. I've had the same pro-tec one for like 14 years, also have a Giro Remedy for more aggressive rides. simple gloves with leather palm (mechanics). Then go for a good set of knee/shin guards. Save you from pedal slip and they just look BA.

After you're totally comfortable with your set up, go clipless. It may sound like a big endeavor, but they're pretty easy to get used to. Plus you get way more power, performance, and control when you're clipped in.

If you're really getting crazy in the rock gardens, go with elbow/forearm armor and a chest protector.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

^^all this stuff except the clipless. proper shoes/pedal interface works much better IMO unless its on the road.

you wont need the shin guards with good shoes because ur feet wont slip. as long as u dont snap a chain or something like that.

5.10s are expensive for shoes. but not really compared to clipless. they can be hundreds of bucks.

plus u got to have a change of shoes for on/off your bike with clipless.

dont do it


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

F13Bubba said:


> They kind of look like high school wrestling leotards


exactly how my wife discribes it when I put mine on... they are ugly... especially on a pudgy 300# guy... but they are much more comfy vs standard spandex shorts (which I ware baggies over both 99.98% of the time)


----------



## Tikes (Mar 3, 2012)

Helmet First!!! And next... Don't go super cheap on the shorts. Get 2 good pairs (not the most expensive) but mid price point. As you are a new rider, you need to enjoy your experience.


----------



## AZGroundPound3r (Sep 28, 2011)

Since you have a helmet, I'd get gloves, a good pair only costs about $25-30. When i wreck my hand is usually the first place to impact, gloves keep your hands from getting scraped up.


----------



## pdmRider (Mar 3, 2012)

I wear a simple bucket for casual rides, but a full face specialized for more intense things, but that's probably overkill for what I do anyways. 

I don't like bike jerseys so I just wear a comfortable t-shirt, and I've got a pair of Fox mountain bike shorts with a padded lining. 
I've got Fox gloves which are a must. Gloves are essential to the enjoyment of your ride. 
Shoes have been a hassle for me. I had a pair of ESs with velcro flaps that were great for bike riding but I destroyed them with use.
Some people like clipless pedals/shoes. I don't. But that's your call. 

Most importantly is be safe and be comfortable. Don't get caught up in the hype of gear. Rock what works for you.


----------



## pdmRider (Mar 3, 2012)

I also have an old pair of oakleys that I wear but sometimes I get so fed up with them that I take them off. It's not a good habit but sometimes I just can't be bothered. 
I need to find a better pair of sunglasses for bike rides.


----------



## kms0387 (Mar 6, 2012)

This is probably a really silly question, but what do you need compression shorts for? Do they have padding to protect your bum??


----------



## F13Bubba (Jan 11, 2012)

kms0387 said:


> This is probably a really silly question, but what do you need compression shorts for? Do they have padding to protect your bum??


As I understand it, they help increase bloodflow to your leg muscles, or something. Also, they tend to fit more snugly, resulting in less chasing than with regular underwear.


----------



## kms0387 (Mar 6, 2012)

*Beginner helmet??*



F13Bubba said:


> As I understand it, they help increase bloodflow to your leg muscles, or something. Also, they tend to fit more snugly, resulting in less chasing than with regular underwear.


Very cool! On a sorta different subject do you think a giro womens helmet would be ok for a beginner? Such as Giro Skyla Helmet ?

thanks! 
K


----------



## GoingOffRoading (Oct 16, 2011)

Helmet is always #1... Also wear appropriate helmet for the appropriate terrain.

As a base layer, I recommend synthetic socks, compression shorts and if its cold, a compression shirt. I felt kind of dumb wearing compression shorts for the first time but now I play all sports with them (mountain biking, cross fit, etc). Zappos.com is your best bet for this stuff.

Mountain biking jersey and shorts... Mostly to look cool but they'll be beefier where it counts (elbows, butt, etc). Spandex suits are for road cycling.

I recommend gloves and knee pads... Both have saved me from injury and when riding solo, that's important.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

Tikes said:


> As you are a new rider, you need to enjoy your experience.


...as opposed to the rest of us who need to suffer. Personally, I don't even ride with a saddle any more. Just a bare seatpost for me. :thumbsup:


----------



## scmclark (Oct 26, 2011)

Yes, Helmet first! Target has a good selection of helmets too if youre not into the walmart ones. Walmart has a decent selection of Starter heat wear shirts. They have both long and short sleeve. I would also recommend getting some padded underwear from canary. You can wear some cargo shorts over them until you get some decent bike shorts then you can wear both. I too am on a budget when it comes to my bike riding. Have fun on the trails!


----------



## univega900 (Mar 20, 2012)

*what to wear?*

What to wear while riding in the cold and rain?


----------



## bigfruits (Mar 21, 2011)

univega900 said:


> What to wear while riding in the cold and rain?


i recommend something warm and waterproof for those conditons.


----------



## univega900 (Mar 20, 2012)

Is there a specific clothing line? Or any bike shop or academy should have the proper clothes?


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*For krissakes!! ....*



donalson said:


> exactly how my wife discribes it when I put mine on... they are ugly... especially on a pudgy 300# guy... but they are much more comfy vs standard spandex shorts (which I ware baggies over both 99.98% of the time)


... it's not spandex, it's lycra!! :madman::madman::madman::madman::madman:

... and it rules. Comfy as heck, and as you get on with riding, you eventually learn that it's more important to feel comfy after hours in the saddle than look like you're out of a J-Crew catalog.


----------



## univega900 (Mar 20, 2012)

What about a dry bag can they be bought any where?


----------



## Meowhead (Jan 15, 2012)

> .. it's not spandex, it's lycra!!


Lycra is spandex... but maybe I am missing an inside joke or something  lol


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

pimpbot said:


> ... it's not spandex, it's lycra!! :madman::madman::madman::madman::madman:
> 
> ... and it rules. Comfy as heck, and as you get on with riding, you eventually learn that it's more important to feel comfy after hours in the saddle than look like you're out of a J-Crew catalog.


Don't get mad, Lycra is a registered trademark owned by the Dupont Company for spandex filament yarn. So yes, it IS spandex.
Don't worry though, just because you wear the same fabric as Richard Simmons we know you don't necessarily play for the same team.


----------



## owtdorz (Apr 26, 2012)

For clothes:
REI, Sports Authority, Dicks.
I have a few REI wicking shirts that are great. (make sure to get shirts with sleeves short or long Camelback rubs with sleeveless) 
Shorts I use Colubia water shorts (mesh liner removed) and SPANDEX compression shorts under)
Padded shorts I have found were quite uncomfortable for me. I used/tried them when I rode across the country on my rigid MC.
Shoes I wear skate shoes
Gloves Mechanix Mpact
Eyewear Cheap wrap (Oakley rip off) from Car wash, Parts stores, etc
Camelback/Hydation pack of some type with a bare minimum of 2 litres I use a Camelback Lobo 3 litre.
Cell phone is also a must.
REI and Sports Authority have some great sales right now.
Hope to see you out on the trails at SOMO


----------



## Blk02 (Apr 15, 2006)

1) Helmet (For obvious reasons you don't want to crack that melon. Bell is more rounded while Giro is more Oval. I found I liked Bell better.)

2) Eyewear (I bought the *Oakley Jawbone* with the vented lenses so I can change the lenses and they don't fog up. Perfect for mountain biking, but expensive. Eyewear is very important because you don't want a branch, thorn, or stick poking your eye out when zooming down the trail at 30mph)

3) Gloves (When you wreck or grab a tree in the techy stuff you don't want to lose the skin on your hand. Also, I find that gloves make the bike handle better because your hand stays planted and does not slip. The best I have tried are the *Specialized BG Gel Wiretap Long Finger* because they have a stretch vented mesh on the top and your hand stays cool the whole time. Plus the gel is just in the right spot for riding.)

4) Shorts (This is a safety item as well because you need MTB specific shorts that have an outer layer that has a tight leg opening so when you tuck behind your saddle on a decent the crotch of your shorts does not get caught on the nose of the saddle. Having this happen can cause major accidents. I bought the *Oakley Retro Vert shorts* and you can get them for $90.00 on the Oakley Vault site that sells out of season merchandise at a discount. I have always thought Oakley made some of the best MTB shorts. I still have a pair from the 90s and they are still holding strong.)

5) Camelbak (I just went with the *Camelbak HAWG* because it has plenty of room to let the bladder spread out and rest evenly on your back. Plus it has plenty of room for all day riding. If you want something lighter get the Camelbak Charge. I recommend that you start with the large 3 liter bladder and just fill up what you need. Buy smaller packs later when you get a feel for how much you will ride and how much water you consume)

6) Riding Shoes (Five10 for platforms or a good clipless shoe if you want to try clips. I find that it is best to find the pedal you want to use and then buy the shoe to fit the pedal. Some shoes will not engage properly with different pedals especially if they are trail oriented shoes with aggressive tread.)

7) Socks (Get some socks that rise up your calf a little to protect it from branches and poison ivy.)

8) Extreme Protection (If you are doing fast downhill or stunts get a full face helmet, knee guards, shin guards, and body armor. I would recommend some light weight shin guards if you plan on using platform pedals for any length of time.)


----------



## SDKmann (Apr 23, 2012)

Metamorphic said:


> Helmet is No 1. I HAD a professor in college. Brilliant guy. Wrecked his bike. Hit his head. No longer brilliant. I dont know about you but I'm already far enough behind the curve.
> 
> After that its a decending list of protection and comfort items.
> 
> ...


This is the best advice I have received from this site so far. I've been looking into getting some clearance gloves, and might still, but I had a pair of mechanics gloves sitting around and didn't think to use them. I used them today for the first time and its incredible how much of a difference it made.


----------



## sum1noc (Sep 11, 2012)

Blk02 said:


> 1) Helmet (For obvious reasons you don't want to crack that melon. Bell is more rounded while Giro is more Oval. I found I liked Bell better.)
> 
> 2) Eyewear (I bought the *Oakley Jawbone* with the vented lenses so I can change the lenses and they don't fog up. Perfect for mountain biking, but expensive. Eyewear is very important because you don't want a branch, thorn, or stick poking your eye out when zooming down the trail at 30mph)
> 
> ...


Right On!


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

by now im sure you have what you need, but ill add my 2 cents. ive rode in jeans rather comfortably too. many miles w/o a prob. i just wear boxer briefs and cargo shorts most of the time with my white gym socks pulled up. as far as clipless they might be for me( have mallet 3's and 661 shoes just sitting here) but just not of yet as im too aggressive and sometimes need to plant a foot in a corner (MX habit). good platforms and shoes are a must if not going clipless. im rocking atom lab pimplites and while they are pricey they are worth it so far. havent had a pedal slip yet. im new also to MTBing and never had manpon shorts. to me its pretty gross sopping up and saving ur taint sweat. i really dont sit too much when riding singletrack. anyhow ill put down the jib and stop my rant. have fun, be safe while still teetering on the edge of death, and dont care what ppl think. blood isnt bad either


----------

